# Online Group



## laur (May 2, 2014)

*.*

.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I really want to practice but I'm still scared -.-


----------



## anarine (Mar 25, 2014)

*add me*

add me to the group. i have bought almost all over the counter supplements
on this site and nothing seemed to have worked. i will like to share my experiences. my id is dodo3tt. we can all share what is effective for us.


----------



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

I'm definitely interested! I could use some help practicing and it would be great to have people to discuss my problems with.


----------



## Cam B (Mar 9, 2012)

I definitely
want to do it, I'm scared but I'm determined.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

wish I was 18


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

SummerRae said:


> wish I was 18


lol, don't wish your life away


----------



## Tasdel (Nov 3, 2013)

I think I might try, honestly it makes me nervous thinking about it.. It's like when I go grocery shopping stresses me out >.>


----------



## ALWAYSLate (May 4, 2014)

I would be interested no need to be ashamed as it would be all in the sake of getting better so I am willing to do this.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*We Can Always Use More People*

Just bumping this..for anyone else who hasn't seen this thread..*"please join us..it may not be a cure..but it's just a little something to bring people together who struggle with SA:yes"*


----------

